# Betreff Schnur



## ossy (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo!
ich fahre regelmäßig nach Norwegen und habe deshalb auch eine entsprechende Ausrüstung,nun zu meiner Frage ich fliege nach Florida und möchte dort auch Meeresangeln betreiben.
Ich habe auf meinen Rollen eine feine geflochtene Schnur kann ich die dort mit einer entsprechenden langen Schlagschnur(MONO)
auch benutzen oder muss man eine monofile Schnur benutzen.

mfg
ossy


----------



## zandermouse (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Betreff Schnur*

Das Du regelmäßig nach Norwegen fährst und die entsprechende Ausrüstung hast, tut hier Nichts zur Sache.
Schon einmal deswegen nicht, weil du uns ja vorenthältst,
welche Ausrüstung Du hast.

Was ist eine feine geflochtene Schnur ?

Was ist eine entsprechend lange Schlagschnur ?

Welche Fische möchtest Du denn fangen ?

Ja, Du kannst aus meiner Sicht, Deine feine geflochtene Schnur zum Sardinenangeln verwenden.  |supergri 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

zandermouse


----------



## noworkteam (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Betreff Schnur*



ossy schrieb:


> Hallo!
> ich fahre regelmäßig nach Norwegen und habe deshalb auch eine entsprechende Ausrüstung,nun zu meiner Frage ich fliege nach Florida und möchte dort auch Meeresangeln betreiben.
> Ich habe auf meinen Rollen eine feine geflochtene Schnur kann ich die dort mit einer entsprechenden langen Schlagschnur(MONO)
> auch benutzen oder muss man eine monofile Schnur benutzen.
> ...


 
Hallo ossy,

der einfachste Weg um an wirklich qualifizierte Antworten zu gelangen, geh mal in ein US-Forum,..,melde Dich an, stell Dich vor, poste Deine Fragen und Dir wird geholfen.... 

und lass Dich wegen Deiner feinen geflochtenen nicht verrückt machen, es sei denn Du willst den hier toppen...

Gruß


----------



## ossy (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Betreff Schnur*

Ich wollte eigentlich Kingfish fangen ,echt lecker.
Habe ich schon einmal in Florida von so einem Charta Boot für Turis gefangen.
Nur diesmal wollte ich eigenes Material mitnehmen Route Shimano TravellerExage Boat 3050
und Rollen Shimano Baitrunner und eine 2 gang multi.


----------



## zandermouse (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Betreff Schnur*

Hallo ossy,

dank Dir haben wir jetzt schon einmal einen Einstieg.
Wenn ich jetzt nicht alles durcheinander bringe wird der
Amberjack in Neuseeland Kingfish genannt. In den USA
reden die immer von Amberjack und Yellowtail, wenn sie
über diese Familie sprechen.

Die kannst Du beim Naturköderfischen oder beim Jiggen
erbeuten. 

Wichtig ist die Tragfähigkeit der Schnur und die Bremskraft Deiner Rolle. Wenn z.B. Deine Rolle nicht mehr als 15 kg
Bremskraft bringt, macht es kaum Sinn mit einer Schnur
zu fischen, die eine höhere Tragfähigkeit hat, als 30 lbs. 

Als Vorfach zum Jiggen nimmst Du 80 lbs 3 Meter langes Fluokarbon. Ohne Wirbel an Dein Geflecht knoten.
Einspleißen wer mag, es gibt jedoch Knoten, die die
Verbindung genauso geschmeidig machen. 

Wichtig: Die Amberjacks versuchen meistens in die vorhandene Struktur zu flüchten, deswegen das 3 Meter Fluocarbon (Schlagschnur). Die Bremse vollkommen zudrehen und die Rute gut festhalten. Die machen ganz schönen Rabatz. 

Verwende Shimano Flat Side Jigs 200 - 400 g, dann weißt Du, wenn nichts beißt, sind auch keine Fische dar. 

Die Ruten werden irgendwann mal brechen,aber bis dahin kannst Du sie nutzen. 

Ich hoffe ich bin jetzt in der Richtung, in die Du woltest.

Sonst musst du eben noch einmal schreiben.:m


Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## ossy (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Betreff Schnur*

Danke ZANDERMAUS für die mühe die du dir gemachst hast.(Super Tips)

bin denn ma weg

ossy


----------



## Marlin1 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Betreff Schnur*

Hallo Ossy,

die Kingfish, die du vor Florida gefangen hast, ist die King Makrel und als Smoker Fish in den USa sehr beliebt. 

Da es diese Fischart nur im Atlantik gibt, gibt es dafür auch in Neuseeland keinen Namen.

Der Amberjack als Grundfisch hat mit dem schnellen Freiwasserräuber Kingfish ungefähr soviel zu tun wie ein Wels mit einer Forelle.

Also nimm mal die Tips die du bekommen hast nicht zu ernst.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## zandermouse (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Betreff Schnur*

@Marlin1,

erst einmal heißt es *king mackerel* und diese Art,
die ich schon oft gefangen habe, fängst Du nur
beim Trolling ! 

Dann sag mir mal Du Marlinkiller, wie er das auf einem "Charta Boot für Turis" bewerkstelligen soll ? Ich gehe mal davon aus,
dass er so etwas wie ein Tuna Party Boot meint.

Außerdem ist eine King Mackerel sehr schwer zu fangen,
aber das weißt Du ja, weil es Dir noch nie gelungen ist !

Also Ossy, vergiss dieses Marlin-Gedöhns, der Mann
hat einfach keine Ahnung, von dem, was du vorhast !

Macht gleich null Punkte für Marlin1, Na ja, wie immer.

Langsam gewöhnt man sich daran.|kopfkrat

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## huuwi (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Betreff Schnur*

mmmppphhh,
marlin, du hast teilweise recht, kingfish ist in florida die king mackerel, aber diese gibt es nicht nur im atlantic sondern auch im indischen ocean und vor down under.

zandermaus, verstehe nicht wieso die nur beim trollen gefangen werden soll, live bait mit ballon, dead bait mit ballon, poppern usw. alles schon gemacht.

so jetzt schmeisst weiter steine, es wird interesant.
bis dahine
huuwi:vik:


----------



## zandermouse (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Betreff Schnur*

@huuwi,

ja, Du hast recht, so kannst Du sie auch fangen. Kitefishing
hast du noch vergessen. 

Da es sich aber bei der Frage von ossy auf gar keinen Fall um(Zitat Marlin1) einen schnellen Freiwasserräuber Kingfish 
handeln kann, ist das alles irrelevant.

Denn wozu braucht man eine Schlagschnur, wenn man einem schnellen Freiwasserräuber nachstellen will ?|bigeyes

Fragen über Fragen

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Marlin1 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Betreff Schnur*

Hallo Huuwi grüß dich,

der Kingfish des Indopazifiks ist die Scomberomorus Commerson
oder um Afrika auch Tangique genant. 
Die Königsmakrele des Atlantiks ist die Scomberomorus regalis.
Zwar immerhin verwand, aber ein weißer Marlin ist ja auch kein Schwarzer Marlin.

Hallo Zandermäuschen,

was regst du dich denn wieder so auf ?
Und nicht auf Marlinkiller schimpfen, ersteinmal selber einen fangen. |bigeyes
Ich bin überzeugt davon, das dir kein Fisch lieber wäre. als dein erster Marlin.
Dann könntest du mit den Erfahrungen eines einzigen Fisches
wieder das Net überschwemmen und müßtest nicht alles was du darüber weisst erst mühsam zusammengoogeln.

Kingfish ist nicht gleich Kingfish, siehe oben, wirst du zwar nicht verstehen, aber was solls..............


----------



## freibadwirt (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Betreff Schnur*



zandermouse schrieb:


> @Marlin1,
> 
> 
> Außerdem ist eine King Mackerel sehr schwer zu fangen,
> ...


 
Hallo da fang ich jetzt mal mit den Steine schmeisen an:q:q:q
@ Zandermouse
jetzt nicht :r sein aber der einzige der hier keine Ahnung hat bis ja wohl du . Wer sagt den das King -  Makrellen schwer zu fangen sind ?#q Einen gescheiten Wobbler schnell (und ich meine schnell) geschleppt und die Teile beisen wie blöd . Die Schlagschnur (besser langes Stahlvorfach) ist bei solchen Fischen Pflicht solltest du aber als Spitzen Big Gamer wissen .
@ huuwi
schön wieder mal was von dir zu hören wie wars in Bormeo ?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## zandermouse (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Betreff Schnur*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Die Schlagschnur (besser langes Stahlvorfach) ist bei solchen Fischen Pflicht solltest du aber als Spitzen Big Gamer wissen .
> Gruß Andreas


 
Nö, ich fange meine immer ohne langes Stahlvorfach oder eine Schlagschnur. Falls ich so, wie Du hier beschreibst, auf den Philippinen geangelt hätte, hätte ich bis heute noch  keinen einzigen Fisch gefangen.

So habe ich zwar auch einmal angefangen, aber dann wurde mir das Gelächter der Filipinos zu laut.|supergri

Gruß

Henry


----------



## freibadwirt (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Betreff Schnur*

@ Zandermouse
ich weis gar nicht was du immer willst . Die meisten Member hier versuchen zu helfen  du dagegen weist immer alles besser . Fakt ist doch das es auf den Philipinen wo du deine Big Game erfahrung gesammelt hat nur noch kleine Fische gibt und die werden gnadenlos niedergeknüppelt oder in die Luft gespengt.#q#d Das man für ne metrige Makrelle kein langes Stahlvorfach braucht ist schon klar aber ein vernünftiger Fisch wird dein Schnürchen in Sekundenschnelle zuschnipseln .
Gruß Andreas#h


----------



## zandermouse (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Betreff Schnur*

@freibadwirt, lieber Andreas,

Du wolltest doch Steine schmeißen, also beschwere
Dich nicht, wenn die Dinger zurückgeflogen kommen.
Du bist doch der, der hier die Stimmung versauen
will.

Große Fische gibt es auf den Philippinen zu genüge, weil die
meisten dieser pelagisch lebenden Arten große
Wanderungen unternehmen, auch Migration genannt.  
Wenn Dir in Kalifornien ein Yellowfin abreist,
kann es durchaus sein, dass ich den selben Fisch
dann auf den Philippinen fange. 
Der einzige
Unterschied dort ist, dass alle Fische schon
ihre Erfahrungen mit Angelhaken gemacht haben und
deshalb sehr, sehr, sehr schnurscheu sind.    
Mit einem langen Stahlvorfach bekommst Du
bei tageslicht nicht einen einzigen Biss.

Deswegen darf der Stahl gerade nur so lang sein,
dass der Fisch ihn nicht überbeißen kann. :q

Das Du auf den Andamanen mit einem Cora-Z-Wobbler,
rostigen Haken und einer völlig undurchdachten
Montage wahre Monster fangen kannst, glaube ich Dir
ja ! Aber was hat das mit anglerischen Fähigkeiten
zu tuen ? Dort angelt eben so gut wie keiner ! #h

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Henry


----------



## huuwi (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Betreff Schnur*

das geht ja richtig rund hier.
hallo andy freu mich schon auf januar.

marlin, ich weiss eins ist die king makrele, eins ist die spanish makrele, eins ist der dorado, mahi mahi, itomon, goldmakrele usw., solln wir so weitermachen.

zandrmaus,
king oder spanish mackerelle ist ein schneller freiwasser raeuber, warum sollte er oder sie denn sonst bei dir nur beim trollen anbeissen.
eine schlagschnur verwendet ossy weil er mit geflochtener (duenner) schnur und spinrute fischt. ob er danach stahl drauf macht weiss ich nicht, ist mir auch egal. ich fisch beide moeglichkeiten, kleines, 20lb stahlvorfach mit 2 einzelhaken, da es sich ja bei diesem fisch um einen tail eater handelt, er also meisstens nicht den vorderen teil attackiert. 
ansonsten versteh ich nicht was der abgerissene yft in kalifornien damit zu tun hat, den fang eh die taiwanesischen longliner weg bevor der nur in die naehe von den philippinen kommt.
ansonsten sind meine erfahrungen auf den philippinen nahe an denen was andy gepostet hat, sehr schlecht. ich hoffe das du eine bessere stelle hast.

andy, ich war auf sumatra, nicht auf borneo.
testfischen mit dem ripplefisher agenten. der hat eine neue serie ruten bekommen die wir getestet haben. super zeug, mehr wenn wir uns sehen, da thomas schaut und mich schon verwarnt|krach: hat. nur eins noch, hab 2 ruten bekommen, super leicht.

bis dahine
huuwi:g


----------



## zandermouse (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Betreff Schnur*

@Marlin1,

na jedenfalls wird in Neuseeland der Amberjack
als Kingfish bezeichnet.

Sag doch mal Marlin1, weil Du mich immer "Zandermäuschen"
nennst, wenn du dich abends, vor dem Schlafengehen, in
deinem Schlafzimmerspiegel betrachtest, hast Du dann
nur Dein Harness umgeschnallt und mit den Brustwarzenpiercings konektet oder trägst Du dann
auch Strapse ? ;+;+;+

Gruß, Dein

zandermäuschen


----------



## heiko666666 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Betreff Schnur*

hier was für die stimmung#6
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lge3...BADC66B3A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1


----------



## padotcom (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Betreff Schnur*

Kann man hier das däml*** Geschreibse einzelner Member ignorieren?
Gibts dafür nen Button?
Ist ja unerträglich. 

LG
Peter


----------



## Marlin1 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Betreff Schnur*

Zandermäuschen,

dir ist leider wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen,
welche Probleme hast du denn ??

Redet im Wahren Leben niemand mehr mit dir ??
Ausser auf den Philipienen, wo dich eh keiner versteht ??

Langsam wird dein nieveauloses Geschimpfe langweilig,
lese noch ein paar Bücher oder google ein bischen, dann bist
du wenigstens theoretisch ein Ass.

Trockenschwimmer nenne ich so Leute wie dich. :vik:


----------



## rauber83 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Betreff Schnur*

gibts hier nicht sowas wie moderatoren?


----------



## noworkteam (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Betreff Schnur*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Sag doch mal Marlin1, weil Du mich immer "Zandermäuschen"
> nennst,


 
Vielleicht hat Marlin sich Deine privaten Urlaubsgalerien im Internet angeschaut und sich sein Teil gedacht...:q


----------

